# Cutting diet plan + pics



## craig24

Just starting to get my diet sorted properly. This is what Ive been following for the last 2 weeks.

8:30 - Protein shake with oats

12:00ish - Tuna and light mayo on 2 pieces wholemeal bread

3pm - 4 egg white omelette with ham, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast

5pm - Protein shake

6:15 - Gym

7:30 - Post Workout Shake - Protein, Creatine

8:00 - Grilled chicken breast/tuna, tinned tomatoes, brown rice/pasta

10:00 - tin of tuna or cottage cheese (depends what ive got in)

I am 22 years old, 182lbs (13 stone), 5ft8. Trying to loose a little fat, but also want to put some lean muscle on. I know this isn't really possible? Anyway some pics attached, as I do not know by bodyfat % to tell you.

Any advice would be hugely appreciated.

*Latest Update - 16 Feb 2011*

*November 2010*



*January 2011*



*February 2011*


----------



## Ash1981

diet looks clean

get some fish and broccoli in there and perhaps drob the pasta/rice in your 8.00 meal


----------



## Boshboshbosh

what creatine are you taking? id go for Creatine Ethyl Ether as you take it just before and after a workout and no loading/water retention as you can get with mono

water retention from the creatine could have a psychological effect on you when your losing weight, like your not losing weight when you are, if you get me? iv been there like...

All looks good! You should lose a lot of fat and water pretty fast! best of luck


----------



## xpower

I'm no dietician , but good luck with your goals Craig :thumbup1:


----------



## craig24

ash1981 said:


> diet looks clean
> 
> get some fish and broccoli in there and perhaps drob the pasta/rice in your 8.00 meal


Even though its my post workout meal?



BoshBoshBosh said:


> what creatine are you taking? id go for Creatine Ethyl Ether as you take it just before and after a workout and no loading/water retention as you can get with mono
> 
> water retention from the creatine could have a psychological effect on you when your losing weight, like your not losing weight when you are, if you get me? iv been there like...
> 
> All looks good! You should lose a lot of fat and water pretty fast! best of luck


Im using MyProteins Creapump before, and just plain mono in my post workout shake.

I get you though, I suppose there is also that, but if I come of the creatine in around 5 weeks, I might drop some more weight then 



xpower said:


> I'm no dietician , but good luck with your goals Craig :thumbup1:


Cheers!

Ive been following this for 2 weeks now and not noticed any visible fat loss yet, but hopefully it will come soon. I think its around 1500 cals.


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Yeah deffo

theres studies that show that creatine actually increases metabolism by like 7% or something so you'll actually burn more fat... just the water that can stress you out, it did me!

Make sure you're getting loads of omega 3 oils and vitamin C

you might wanna read my blog post here - top one 

http://howjozatrains.blogspot.com/


----------



## EssexMalRider

craig24 said:


> Trying to loose a little fat, but also want to put some lean muscle on. I know this isn't really possible?


Of course it's possible, esp at the beginning. I went from bout 20% bf to around 15% and maintained the same body weight, fluctuating by only a couple of kilos, throughout the whole process.


----------



## Ash1981

craig24 said:


> Even though its my post workout meal?
> 
> nope your right sorry mate, pwo meal should be pro and carb/0% fat


----------



## craig24

ash1981 said:


> Cheers, I didnt know it needed to be 0% fat.
> 
> I will keep you updated how it goes, might start a journal.


----------



## Ash1981

fats will slow the absorption of the protein down. in your post work meal i have pro and carb then pro/carb/fat thereafter.

i workout in the morning however


----------



## PHMG

I think you would look very good when lean. Stick with it and it will happen.


----------



## stevo99

whats your workout plan Craig? What cardio you gonna be doing?


----------



## craig24

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think you would look very good when lean. Stick with it and it will happen.


Cheers mate, im sticking at it so far



stevo99 said:


> whats your workout plan Craig? What cardio you gonna be doing?


My workout plan is a legs, push, pull, 5x5 compound lifts

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/28936-basic-compound-routine-beginners.html

My cardio is, 20mins low intensity after my weights, and 30 mins low intensity on tuesday and thursdays.

I am thinking about throwing in some fasted cardio in the morning, but so far havent!


----------



## stevo99

fasted cardio seems to be the magic that does the work


----------



## IrishRaver

Thick black coffee + fasted cardio in the morning has worked well for me. Muscles are slightly more defined, lost a little luv handle. It took me about 4 weeks of 1 hour/4 mile walking 3 times a week to notice any difference. If you're comparing it with before, during and after pics you'll notice a difference quicker tho.


----------



## dannymak

dude anything is possible in this game. its just how much ya put in. train til ya best mates with pain! good luk kid.


----------



## IrishRaver

Looks like there's a lotta carbs in there mate


----------



## Dan86

Hello mate how's the progress coming along???


----------



## Biceps_01

What is fasted cardio and could someone help with my thread, about cutting body fat from 15-12% bf??


----------



## crampy

biceps_01 how do you know your at 15% and why specifically do you want to get to 12% ? just wondered

Sam


----------



## Hendrix

I know this might sound a bit mad, but what has worked for me in the past is:

On waking drink some water, throw on some jogging bottoms and a t-shirt, make some proper coffee and put some music on moderatley loud. Then dance around the livin room for 30mins. I suggested it firstly to a girl at work who asked for some advice, then had a go myself. It beats going out when the weathers crappy and works just as well as fast paced walking outside.

Get your groove on baby.


----------



## Hendrix

Biceps_01 said:


> What is fasted cardio and could someone help with my thread, about cutting body fat from 15-12% bf??


Fasted cardio, is cardio done upon waking when the glycogen stores are empty after 8 hours of sleep. Means that bodyfat is being used for energy rather than food.


----------



## J55TTC

No bread. No dairy. No carbs after 5pm worked really well for me combined with fasted cardio 5 days a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miggs

.


----------



## Paulieb

As already said get rid of the bread and the pasta and I would also get rid of the cottage cheese as your looking to cut

Edit: and the tinned tomatoes as they are full of sugar


----------



## craig24

Havent been on here in a while.

Thanks for all the replies. Didnt really stick to it for 2 weeks over xmas but im back on it now. Seem to have lost some fat (not alot).

I will put some pictures up over the next few days.

Should I be cutting down on the bread / pasta do you think? I have 4 pieces of bread a day, then pasta in my post workout meal. (All wholewheat)


----------



## fboy123

I would personally say that if your looking to cut your eating too many carbs, if i was you i'd just have carbs with your breakfast (protein shakes & oats) and then another serving of carbs one hour prior to training, also add in some non intense cardio 3 times a week (30 mins cycling on like level 2/3) good luck dude


----------



## craig24

Please see newest picture attached. I dont think ive lost much fat, but only really got back into the cardio the begining of last week, after the xmas period ha.

Do I not need to have carbs after my workout? So carbs for breakfast, pre workout and post workout, but no other time?


----------



## binghooper23

What fboy said, personally I have no carbs after breakfast for three days, then on the fourth day plenty with each meal, then start the process again, moderate the simple carbs ie fruit


----------



## binghooper23

Everyone has opinions, you need to find what works for you by taking on board all these guys advice and putting it together into a diet plan that works for you, try not to overcomplicate it, that way its alot easier to stick to


----------



## craig24

*November 2010*



*January 2011*



*February 2011*



Still sticking to same diet, change workout to 4 day split.

Mon - Chest & Bi

Tues - Legs & Abbs

Wed - Off

Thurs - Shoulders, Tri & Abbs

Fri - Back & Calf

25 - 35min low intensity cardio after each workout.


----------



## FatScrub

Good progress from Nov to Feb, well done. We have similar bodytypes I'll follow this thread and maybe create my own once I have the balls to do so.

Have you considered increasing your cardio from low to high intensity?


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## craig24

Journal now started -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/127284-lets-get-track-my-cutting-journal.html


----------



## craig24

Ok. So looks like the fat loss has slowed right down. Think I might need to rethink the diet. Maybe something like this -

8:30 - Protein shake with oats

11:00 - Tuna and light mayo with salad.

12:30 - Handful of cashew nuts from MP.

3pm - 4 egg white omelette with ham, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast

5pm - Protein shake

6:15 - Gym

7:30 - Post Workout Shake - Protein, Creatine

8:00 - Grilled chicken breast/tuna, steamed veg

10:00 - tin of tuna or cottage cheese, cold chicken (depends what ive got in)


----------



## craig24

Ive dropped 12lbs since starting this diet and workout, feel like im either starting to loose muscle, or I have less muscle than I thought ha


----------



## craig24

Wrong thread


----------



## kernowgee

craig24 said:


> Ive dropped 12lbs since starting this diet and workout, feel like im either starting to loose muscle, or I have less muscle than I thought ha


Thats a pound a week, drop some of the protein and you find you hit the two pounds a week you should be cutting. Protein is not building so is just holding back your cut, the post wo creatine is adding mass for good reason either, nice work though and good journal


----------



## bayman

kernowgee said:


> Thats a pound a week, drop some of the protein and you find you hit the two pounds a week you should be cutting. Protein is not building so is just holding back your cut, the post wo creatine is adding mass for good reason either, nice work though and good journal


Jesus, the stupid here hurts.

Protein spares lean body mass. Fact. If he's worried about losing muscle it's the last thing he should be cutting back on whilst dieting.

And Creatine doesn't add mass per say, it increases ATP, giving you more intra-set recovery in the gym. In other words: it helps you work harder.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine


----------



## pipebomb

craig24 said:


> Ok. *So looks like the fat loss has slowed right down*. Think I might need to rethink the diet. Maybe something like this -
> 
> 8:30 - Protein shake with oats
> 
> 11:00 - Tuna and light mayo with salad.
> 
> 12:30 - Handful of cashew nuts from MP.
> 
> 3pm - 4 egg white omelette with ham, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast
> 
> 5pm - Protein shake
> 
> 6:15 - Gym
> 
> 7:30 - Post Workout Shake - Protein, Creatine
> 
> 8:00 - Grilled chicken breast/tuna, steamed veg
> 
> 10:00 - tin of tuna or cottage cheese, cold chicken (depends what ive got in)


Check your calories as you lose weight you need to reduce them accordingly or up your cardio, try calorie cycling too it may help you.

Keep your protein reasonably high 1 gram per pound of lbm at least. People often feel like their loosing muscle when their not it can be be because your losing fat around the muscle

making it appear smaller also when your in a calorie deficit your muscles can look flat. Buy a cheap set of bf callipers learn how to use them keep an eye on your lbm

dieting can play games with your mind ,Just some things to consider good luck


----------



## kernowgee

bayman said:


> Jesus, the stupid here hurts.
> 
> Protein spares lean body mass. Fact. If he's worried about losing muscle it's the last thing he should be cutting back on whilst dieting.
> 
> And Creatine doesn't add mass per say, it increases ATP, giving you more intra-set recovery in the gym. In other words: it helps you work harder.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine


My know nothing stalker is back

Firstly why bother with either when cutting?

And as creatine gives you ATP why use AFTER training, no brainer "if" you have one, I have asked before bayman keep away from stalking me your ignorance helps nobody, protein does not help a cut and I was mooting with an op not a stalker


----------



## bayman

kernowgee said:


> My know nothing stalker is back
> 
> Firstly why bother with either when cutting?
> 
> And as creatine gives you ATP why use AFTER training, no brainer "if" you have one, I have asked before bayman keep away from stalking me your ignorance helps nobody, protein does not help a cut and I was mooting with an op not a stalker


For the sake of the OP (and your uninformed self) - why bother with either?

Protein, more than any other macronutrient spares lean body mass (aka muscle). So when dieting you want to prioritize protein intake, or at least make it a good proportion of your calories - at least 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight. This can be from foods (preferably) and a bit of protein powder if needs be to make up the difference. It's also incrediblely satieing (helps you feel full), which I'm sure we'd all agree is important on a diet.

Creatine, you obviously have no idea how it works. But essentially you need to saturate your own stores before you get the extra help with ATP production, what time you take your creatine during the day doesn't really matter as a result. PWO is probably a good idea to ensure full absorbtion, and it's not a stimulant. Why take it on a cut? Well if it helps keep intensity up in the gym it's going to help you retain more muscle, the body isn't going to catabolise something it sees as useful.

If the OP's progress has stalled he's probably eating too many total calories, it has nothing to do with protein per say.

Simple enough for you kernowgee???


----------



## Tinytom

kernowgee said:


> Thats a pound a week, drop some of the protein and you find you hit the two pounds a week you should be cutting. Protein is not building so is just holding back your cut, the post wo creatine is adding mass for good reason either, nice work though and good journal





kernowgee said:


> My know nothing stalker is back
> 
> Firstly why bother with either when cutting?
> 
> And as creatine gives you ATP why use AFTER training, no brainer "if" you have one, I have asked before bayman keep away from stalking me your ignorance helps nobody, protein does not help a cut and I was mooting with an op not a stalker


Protein assists with a diet as it helps to preserve muscle tissue by providing extra calories in a calorie depleted state. it is easier for the body to burn fat rather than converting the protein calories to energy to be used and so this aids in fat loss.

To be honest reporting posts that are pointing out how little you really know is not the way forward.

You also dont really understand how creatine can help you recover by restoring ATP after training. This helps the body recover faster but it also allows muscles to retain more water which can aid in growth and recovery.

Before rubbishing people as 'knowing nothing' maybe you should know something yourself first.

Bayman I would put kernowgee on your ignore list if his posts wind you up. As a mod I do not have that option.


----------



## Magic Torch

Tinytom said:


> As a mod I do not have that option.


insert "figurative" smily now?! :wacko:


----------



## Andrew Jacks

I think if it works for you and you are happy ignore what others say and proceed on as you were, we are all unique, I admire anyone able to cut for 3 months, 6 weeks is about my limit so I keep to strict CKD


----------



## bayman

Tinytom said:


> Bayman I would put kernowgee on your ignore list if his posts wind you up. As a mod I do not have that option.


I'd love too, but I can't stand the thought of him passing off duff information to people who know no better!


----------



## Hampy71

Bayman/kernowgee........are you two man and wife?


----------



## bayman

Hampy71 said:


> Bayman/kernowgee........are you two man and wife?


DEFINITELY NOT.


----------



## craig24

Thanks for the replies everyone, gives me a bit of encouragement to carry on!

My journal is here for anyone interested - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/127284-lets-get-track-my-cutting-journal.html


----------

